# Terrible move - what to do?



## Dinky (11 Apr 2006)

I have a bit of a dilemma and am hoping for some advice on how to deal with it.  I recently left a permanent job (where I was very happy) in order to take up a new permanent role in another organisation.  The new role sounded great - a real challenge and a chance for me to really get stuck into a new project - so I decided to take the plunge and go for it.

From day one, however, it's been pretty grim.  The working atmosphere is really starting to drag me down - no one wants to lift a finger more than they have to, there's very much an old-school civil service mentality, and no willingness to change, improve or adapt.  I feel like a battery hen most of the time.  But worst of all, the role has not turned out to be as advertised - despite what we discussed, it's actually a more junior position than I'm accustomed to.  I feel totally swindled and very resentful.  

When it comes to changing jobs, you're really only ever as good as your last role, and this was a bad, bad career move.  So what next?  How to I even begin to broach the subject with my new employer?  Do I start looking again straight away?  If so, how to I explain the situation at interview, and does it make me look flighty?  Do I grin and bear it for a year and then start looking from a position that has turned out to be a step backwards for me?

Help!  Any advice very much appreciated!


----------



## casiopea (11 Apr 2006)

We recently had someone leave our organisation, only to return after 3 months as he had the same experience as yourself.  As he left us under good terms we were more than happy to have him back.  Have you considered approaching your old employer and explaining that the move isnt working out, would your previous position still exist?


----------



## tigra (11 Apr 2006)

I did the same thing a few years ago. I have to say I hated my old job but the money was excellent so I asked them to take me back after a few weeks. They needed someone as they hadn't trained anyone up to do my job and they were coming up their busy time so they took me back. I stayed with them for a year after while looking out for another job and now I have the job I want for the money I want. Look around first to see what jobs are available in your industry.


----------



## MissRibena (11 Apr 2006)

I did something similar years ago too. The new job wasn't the worst in the world but I was totally unsuited to the battery hen thing. I was still in touch with my old workmates and knew they were having trouble filling my position, so I let it be known to the head honcho's right hand man that I might possibly consider going back. And lo and behold, they ended up asking me back with a major pay rise. 

Rebecca


----------



## Squonk (11 Apr 2006)

As Dilbert says "Companies favour disloyal employees" ! Dinky, assuming you haven't left your previous employment in bad terms and that position needs filling, your previous employer should be delighted to take you back. Think of all the money and time they'll save on recruitment and training. It might annoy your ex-colleagues but c'est la vie. From your email, it's obvious that you've got to get out of this new job...and fast. So, try to go back to your previous job or put yourself back on the market and look elsewhere.


----------



## Kiddo (11 Apr 2006)

Dinky...I could have written that post. I'm in the exact same position..the job is not what I was led to believe it would be at my interview and has infact turned out to be a big step backwards. I am only here 7 months and its got to the stage where I am dragging myself in every morning and being miserable each evening at the thought of facing another day.

I phoned the agency who placed me (and IMO are the best in my field)  and they won't deal with candidates they have placed for 18 months...unless they resign. I discussed it with my hubbie and resigned last week. 

I told the boss exactly why I am leaving and he understands why...so at least its on good terms and I can rely on him for a reference, should I need one. A lot of people know each other in this business so its always better to leave under good circumstances...and our stories will tally should anyone phone him.

I am heading on holidays in a few weeks time so am taking a few weeks off and will start looking when I come back. Going back to my old job isn't an option as it involves travel and thats the main reason I left. The agency were confident they can place me quickly and I always have the option of contract work.  I have revised my cv and anyone looking at the "duties" between this job and my last one will clearly see its a step back and that I made a mistake..Its happened to me before and I have always had a positive response to the fact I recognised a job wasn't for me and did something about it.


----------



## annR (11 Apr 2006)

I think it's better to leave sooner rather than later because you can always explain later that it wasn't what you expected and you left. 
The longer you stay in it the harder it is to explain why.


----------



## Humpback (11 Apr 2006)

Dinky said:
			
		

> When it comes to changing jobs, you're really only ever as good as your last role, and this was a bad, bad career move. So what next? How to I even begin to broach the subject with my new employer? Do I start looking again straight away? If so, how to I explain the situation at interview, and does it make me look flighty? Do I grin and bear it for a year and then start looking from a position that has turned out to be a step backwards for me?


 
Had something similar myself. I was totally straight with prospective future employers. Took a job as it was sold to me, turned out not to be the case. You can highlight then that what your prospective future employer is offering is definitely what you're looking for, blah blah. 

I had no problems where I was leaving with any of the people or the work I was doing, it's just that there wasn't enough work. I was completely honest about that in interviews. 

I also started dropping hints to managers where I was working that I wasn't getting enough to do, so that if they were hit up for references, it'd be in their mind, and their story would match mine.

Worked out fine in the end. Obviously, since I'm still on AAM, I don't have too much work yet, but loads more than I did before.


----------



## Theo (11 Apr 2006)

Its not a terrible move - its just things haven't worked out as expected. It happens, and has happened to me on at least 2 ocassions in the past.  I remember looking in the mirror the evening of my very first day in one of these jobs and thinking "What have I done?".  While it can be a horrible feeling, please remember that you are actually in complete control of the situation. In my case, I just looked for other work and was gone after 1 week in one place and 4 months in another. I was quite upfront about it with everyone. Life's too short to worry about it and nobody else really cares either.
Whatever you do, do not believe the bull**** you are likely feeding yourself in your state of panic that you have to stay in a place for at least a year to make it look good on your CV.  You'll end up running your health down and sapping your confidence.  Shows much more initiative and confidence to admit you made a mistake and to rectify it.
Relax, you're only human and can make a mistake.  Now go out and find a great job for yourself.


----------



## Dinky (11 Apr 2006)

Thanks a million, everyone, for all your replies. My gut instinct is to get out of here as fast as I possibly can, so hearing that other people have been in the same position helps enormously. It also helps to hear that other employers don't look unfavourably on it.

I guess I'm very lucky that I've never been in a situation where a job upset me before, but it's still a kick in the stomach now that it's actually happened. It's a horrible feeling waking up every morning hating to go in, and then coming home every evening and dreading the next day. I didn't think I'd be dusting off my CV this quickly again, but there are too many opportunities out there to put up with being miserable, especially when I spend more time a day with these people than with the people I actually care about.

The job is still as s*** as it was when I posted this morning, but at least *I'm* feeling a bit more positive now - thanks!


----------



## muffin1973 (13 Apr 2006)

I changed job last April to pursue a different avenue in an industry which is supposed to be really busy all the time - unfortunately the work didn't materialise and I spent about 5 months surfing the net (much on AAM).

Ended up looking for and finding a new job within about a week and am really happy now.  As long as you explain to the prospective employer basically why the job didn't suit you (wasn't as in the job description etc.) you will be grand.

M


----------



## Dinky (24 Apr 2006)

Thanks again for all the positive replies. I've having a good hunt around for other positions, and I'm now sending out my CV again.

Should I mention in covering letters why I'm job-hunting again so soon?

It'll be obvious from my CV that I'm only in my current role for a couple of weeks, and I don't want my applications consigned to the dustbin before they're read. Or do you think that will be drawing too much attention to it and look like I'm making excuses?


----------



## cork (25 Apr 2006)

Bad moves & bad jobs - don't let them bug you.

I was offered a job 2 weeks ago doing auditing and they still have to come back to me with details.

My present job is crap. The auding job pays 10k more but with tax and Dublin accomadation costs - is the pressure worth it?

It is impossible to know if jobs are worth it.

Don't worry about it


----------



## mtouhey (2 May 2006)

I was in the exact same position as you. Two years ago, I was in a job for almost 7 years, in a company where I was happy, had made lots of friends and was doing ok, however I was feeling that I could do with a change, plus there weren't any real prospects for advancement so I got a job in a public sector area doing similar work.  To cut a long story short, it was the workplace from hell.  I ended up totally stressed out and off sick.  Finally quit after 18 months.  I've been temping ever since, it's far from ideal, but I'm confident that the right thing will turn up, I am also considering a career change.

I think life's too short to stay somewhere you're miserable, and no job or salary is worth it if your health and confidence suffers.  I think there are always alternatives, take it from someone who's been there, good luck whatever you decide to do!


----------



## lff12 (5 May 2006)

Happened to me 5 years ago. Got hired for what was advertised as a customer service team lead. Within 2 days they put me and my entire team doing outbound telephone sales. Within another 2 weeks they had sacked everyone on the team, ending with me. Basically what happened was that a business plan went tits up and we were basically hung out to dry on it.

As it happened on the day I was given my week's notice I had been offered another job, lower wages but it was ok. I rang them back, accepted the job and rang in sick for the final week. I figured that even a smaller pay packet was better than being treated like ***t and going back on the dole (which I'd been on for 12 weeks before the job came up). As it turned out there was a lot of overtime going and I ended up being paid the same in the end. After about 5 weeks another opportunity came up and I moved on - on excellent terms (and still occasionally keep in touch) - to a new job which I loved.  My biggest regret is not having left jobs that I was really unhappy in and wasted my time in sooner.

Consider going back and if that isn't a possiblity then don't fret about applying for better roles. You don't really know anything about a job till you get there. Even if the role is great you might not get on with the people around you or other factors may influence your experience.


----------



## z102 (5 May 2006)

Anyone can be sued for breach of contract, even an employer, so talk to a lawyer.


----------



## Dinky (5 Jun 2006)

Whoooohoooo!!!!  Got a new job, and handed in my notice!!!  

Just counting down the days until I'm outta here!!!


----------



## rkeane (5 Jun 2006)

I think you did the right thing.  Fo0r the sake of your cv aswell as everything else.  If you stayed too long you'd be asked why did you continue in a role not suited to you.  You'd end up with alot of lies.  Also, I'm no0t the type of guy to be too happy with a sitruation inflicted onto me by my employer.  I'd make sure to let them know.  Probably not the wisest thing to do but I'd do it in the right way.  Its irrelevant now but you could have waited until the new company called for a reference.  Then let your boss know in a mature but straight up way that yoy think they have behaved really unprofessionally.


----------

